# It's six in the morning...



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

and I haven't slept yet. 

The past few days I simply haven't been sleeping. I've just taken one or two short naps in the middle of the day and stayed up for the most part all night long. Last night I slept from about 12am to 4am and got up and a couple of days before that I simply didn't sleep at all. Is this bad? I'm enjoying the early morning hours immensely. I feel like it could almost be healthy in some strange way. 

Does anyone else deprive themselves of sleep?


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Iforgotmypassword said:


> and I haven't slept yet.
> 
> The past few days I simply haven't been sleeping. I've just taken one or two short naps in the middle of the day and stayed up for the most part all night long. Last night I slept from about 12am to 4am and got up and a couple of days before that I simply didn't sleep at all. Is this bad? I'm enjoying the early morning hours immensely. I feel like it could almost be healthy in some strange way.
> 
> Does anyone else deprive themselves of sleep?


Yes, you should get together with Martin, he has a thread on the subject.
But don't worry because you have something in common with Toscanini, Mrs. Thatcher and Hitler.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Your body clock is obviously shot as a result. It happens to me on occasions and I find it pretty disconcerting.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

moody said:


> Yes, you should get together with Martin, he has a thread on the subject.
> But don't worry because you have something in common with Toscanini, Mrs. Thatcher and Hitler.


Ah, my dream has become reality!

... wait am I dreaming? Who are you? Where am I?



elgars ghost said:


> Your body clock is obviously shot as a result. It happens to me on occasions and I find it pretty disconcerting.


Yeah I mean I could go to bed on time, but I'm just enjoying the fact that I don't have to miss as much time when I'm not sleeping as much.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Play an instrument couple hours a day, then see how you'll sleep. 

I can't sleep too little, or else I will play really badly. Or, at least I think I will.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Play an instrument couple hours a day, then see how you'll sleep.
> 
> I can't sleep too little, or else I will play really badly. Or, at least I think I will.


Hmm I haven't really noticed a large difference in my playing, but then again I've just been messing around lately so my playing is terrible already 

Honestly I'm enjoying the lack of sleep. I've gone through stages of the opposite where I slept in until 1 pm quite often and I found that to be very depressing whereas this is in invigorating.

Besides that I'm applying for a job which requires us to be at work at 4 or 5 am and so I think it will be very helpful if I get the job to have already become accustomed to being awake in the early morning hours.


----------



## Chrythes (Oct 13, 2011)

Maybe you became accustomed to being awake in the early morning hours partly because of your application to a job that requires you to be awake at such hours?
Honestly, I think you can correlate this abnormal sleep pattern with new/different/abnormal occurrences in your life. If you can think of something unusual and quite important that's happening to you - it might be associated with your sleep.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

I prefer sex in the morning. Usually after sex (and NO six), i sleep well.

Martin, reserved


----------

